# Clomid, ovulation and really bad pain...



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

The OPK finally showed a result yesterday, I was just about to give up as I was getting really bad pains so I was sure that my period was due (as my cycle varies from 10 days all the way to 35) today it was even stronger. (Really not obsessing about this - I promise!)     

The thing is the pain, I've been on clomid before both 50mg and 100mg and ovulated fine with positive Day 21 results (this is the first cycle I've used OPK's) but the pain yesterday was bad, today its really really bad... just wondered if this was a common thing as I've never had it before. It's on both sides and making me feel really quite sick... I've googled mittelschmerz as I know its a possibility, but I really wouldn't have thought it would have been this bad, maybe a slight twinge. 

I absolutely hate the drs but if its still this bad tomorrow I might need some pain relief as not even codiene is helping  

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Unfortunately ovulation pain can be extremely painful for some women......just as with clomid side effects it can vary month to month, person to person.

I ovulate naturally and I always get bad ovulation pain, sometimes its been so bad I've been doubled up in pain.  I was prescribed clomid 5 years ago (for 6mths) to boost ie release more eggs and this just exacerbated my ovulation pain as instead of just one egg I was releasing 2 or 3 each cycle and the pain was awful.....along with the stabbing pains, terrible back ache and other symptoms, I was almost throwing up it hurt so much.

I'm nolonger on clomid but I can pinpoint exactly when I ovulate from the pain and on a few occasions this has been confirmed by a scan (when I was having natural FET).  I have severe endo and the ovulation pain can sometimes be as painful as some of my worst bouts of endo.

A warm bath and heated wheatbag or hot water bottle, plus paracetamol can help (not advisable to take any stronger pks or ibuprofen when ttc/during 2ww)......and I also found rubbing Tiger Balm on my belly and around my ovary area seemed to ease things a bit as it "warmed" the area (the red Tiger Balm not the white)

Hope it eases up soon....if you have concerns then do contact your clinic.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## HendryHope

Mandy - I know what you mean, I had horrific pains this cycle. Was woken up with the pains last Sunday night, and it was horrific. So bad I thought I was going to have to wake up DH to take me to the hospital. I couldn't straighten out properly, and I was breathing in short pants and almost whimpering! (I know it sounds excessive, but it was so sore!). Kept me awake for about 45 mins, then I must have fallen back asleep cos next thing I knew it was morning and I was fine. When I thought about it later that day I realised i had the same pain at the same time last month, but I had a chunky belt on over a jersey dress and thought I had it too tight!   That time it lasted for couple of hours. So I phoned my clinic and started describing the pain to the sister and she immediately knew what it was and it was mittelsmerz. I've never had ovulation pain before, so this was totally new to me. Same as you, I had heard about it before, but never thought it would be this bad! On the bright side, it's an indication that the drugs are working, and also when to BMS! Still, can't say I'm looking forward to the same next month if I don't get my BFP! 

Hope you started feeling better over the weekend, let us know how you're doing


----------



## MrsMaguire

Minxy/Hope,

I'm glad I'm not alone even though it sounds really cruel as I'd hate to think of others in that much pain. If the pains really severe and on both sides does that mean that you've released more than one egg? I'm really hoping and praying it works this cycle as not sure if I could go through that again - BMS really was the last thing on my mind, although we managed it in the morning so hopefully that'll help.

I'm not getting mild cramp like pains, I found myself googling implantation pains earlier which apparently exist. It seems that you (or maybe just me) over analyse everything thats going on. I don't think I've ever been excited about getting pain before 

Wishing you both lots of luck with your treatment. 

x


----------



## HendryHope

I'm not sure if it definitely means that you've released more than one egg, but it could explain why it's so sore! Apparently ovaries don't have an opening, so the egg has to force it's way through the wall of the ovary, and of course a couple of eggs doing this at the same time would be pretty sore! I had the pain all over my tummy, it wasn't local to a particular side, and this could probably be because both ovaries are releasing eggs. In my case, my left side fallopian tube is blocked, so those ones wouldn't get to where they need to be, but my right tube is okay, hence the need for clomid, to make sure I at least get a shot every cycle! 

I thought the same as you though, that it might be implantation pains! Think I'm getting ahead of myself though, it's the wrong time for that in my cycle. But it is exciting, because at least it's a physical sign that our bodies are doing something right!


----------



## MrsMaguire

I really wish you lots of luck for this cycle, do you know when you can start testing? Apparently the egg turns into something about 6 dpo but with some people it can happen earlier... so touch wood! 

The pain was really bad like something bursting, I've had endo cysts burst in the past so I know how painful it can be. But at the same time I think clomid can make endo worse so knowing my luck it was endo cysts bursting! I've worked out with 10 miu hcg sticks apparently I can test from this coming Thursday... (roughly 6 dpo) but then at the same time it could also pick up a pregnancy that wasn't going to make it past my official test date so not sure about using ultra early tests. 

Never has a week on Thursday seemed so far away!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi again

During the first part of your cycle, your ovaries have lots of follicles developing all over them.  These are fluid filled sacs that contain eggs.  Usually only one will become dominant but sometimes, like when on clomid, more than one can become dominant.  Dominant means it's mature and they'd usually look for it to be 18mm minimum to ensure the egg inside was mature (too small or too old then may result in poor or no fertilisation).  Anyway, once the follicle is mature/dominant it will rupture and release the egg ie ovulation.  The area of the follicle where the egg popped out becomes the corpus luteum (literally meaning "yellow matter/body") and this is what produces progesterone.....which is what's checked when you have blood test to confirm if you ovulated...and it's this that prepares womb lining for possible implantation and if pg then supports early pg until placenta takes over.

If an egg is fertilised then this embryo divides and grows in the fallopian tube for several days, finally reaching the womb at around 5dpo.....at this stage the embryo (not egg) is a blastocyst and only once it's reached this stage is it ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later so when 6 days old ie approx 6dpo......it wouldn't be able to implant until it had reached blastocyst stage.  Implantation can happen anywhere up until around 12dpo.

Personally I would avoid testing early, even with a 10mIU test and especially at only 6dpo as the embryo will only have just reached blastocyst stage and it may not have started implanting yet and even if it has, there may not be enough HCG hormone released for the peestick to pick up.

Those early tests aren't terribly reliable and whilst I can completely understand your impatience (been through enough 2ww of my own - naturally and through treatment !)....your best bet is to try and hold off testing until at least 14dpo as there should be enough HCG hormone released by then for the test to be accurate.

Try not to think about chemical pregnancies (very early miscarriages) at this stage....it is hard, I know, I've had 5 chem pgs/early mcs (3 naturally and 2 through IVF/FET) but try to stay positive that this won't happen.  A chem pg/early mc isn't necessarily one that just doesn't make it past your OTD....a chem pg is one that isn't viable and doesn't make it to first scan at around 6 weeks and is only detectable on peestick or blood test....an early mc is any mc before 12 weeks.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

